# 9 Euro Abo für nichts ?



## mueller1160 (15 Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme wöchentlich ca. 9 Euro auf meine Handy Rechnung, angeblich ein Abo, wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2015)

Smartfon?
Mal @dvill s Gebetsmühle anwerf ...


Empfehlungen hier und anderswo sind:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## mueller1160 (13 Dezember 2015)

Ja klar war das auf einem Smartphone, macht das denn einen Unterschied ?


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Insofern daß manche Pickpocketeers rein nach der Nummer gehen - nur da ist die Beweisführung (für sich selber) leichter daß man es nicht war wenn man nur nen ollen Quasselbrikett hat.


----------



## Quasi17 (29 Oktober 2016)

Gibt es denn heute überhaupt noch Handys, die keine Apps etc installieren und ausführen können?


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2016)

Ja


----------

